# Mesh 8/12/9



## Trev (Aug 14, 2009)

Met up with Paul, Tim and Nelson(that was his name right?) out at Mesh on Wednesday.

Paul mentioned they got a tad bit of rain prior to our ride but the ride itself was rain free. Perhaps a little drizzle once or twice.. nothing that interfered with the ride at all though.

We rode for about an hour and half..  excellent terrain and riding conditions.

Some really nice trails out there. The ones we hit had some technical climbs and downhills as well as some nifty little stunts and such.

Tim had the fabled* Helmet of Invincibility*, so needless to say he hit a couple of things while the rest of us watched in awe and jealousy. Paul may have a picture of one of the rollers...  

Anyhow, we had a moderate pace ride, played around on a few things as well.

I am totally hooked on the place. Nothing bad to say at all about it.. terrain was/is awesome..  it's Case like.. but obviously not the same. Miles and miles of track.. insane.

Nobody got hurt, we had the helmet, lucky us.


----------



## Trev (Aug 14, 2009)

We need to get the gang out here to check it out... fun stuff guys really!


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 14, 2009)

Let's schedule a ride in 5 weeks.  :-(  

Timmy is turning into quite the head-turner out there.  Way to get after it Tim.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 14, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Let's schedule a ride in 5 weeks.  :-(
> 
> Timmy is turning into quite the head-turner out there. .



Mental note.........next time I ride with Grassi make sure he is not behind me staring at my ass.




Trev said:


> Tim had the fabled* Helmet of Invincibility*, so needless to say he hit a couple of things while the rest of us watched in awe and jealousy. Paul may have a picture of one of the rollers...
> .



It is a little hard to breath in this thing, but the Schwartz give me super MTB skilz


----------



## Paul (Aug 16, 2009)

Hell of a good ride. NIce to finally meet Trev and have a new guy in the group (Nelson) Despite a somewhat late start, we managed to cover a fair amount of ground. 

We started off from the intersection down the road from the launching area of HA-36 Nike Air defense base.The fist leg was a ST intermediate uphill climb with a few switchbacks offering breathers. Off the sides there are the occasional smaller ST with some stunts both natural and man-made.The trail ends at the entrance to the Mesh at the top of Clark Hill in G-Bury. We crossed over and went along the power lines for a bit, then back into the woods for the more techy/ advanced trails. Lots of twists, turns switches, drops, rollers....
In fact, here's the one Trev mentioned Dark Helmet hitting:





The gnarly trail eventually led into the abandoned launch area for the missle base. We mucked around there for awhile and I gave a scintillating history lesson about Cold War defense strategies. I also pointed-out areas where as a kid I used to get into the actual missile storage facility underground. It's all buried now.

From there we found another cool somewhat techy downhill and came-out near the Portland Resevoir about 1/4 mile from where we parked. It was agreed to ride more despite being close to "home" so we hit one last ST that was a fairly mild climb but was a blast on the return DH. 

We got back to the cars just as it was dark enough to not be able to see under the trees. I don't know if Trev and Tim noticed, but we drove past a yellow gate at the top of one of the hills on the way out. That was the entrance to the RADAR/command facility, aka the insane asylum/boys school by the locals.That is the start of what the Crankfire folks call THE Downhill. For next time...

Good time, good ride, maybe next time I'll take us over to the section I ride more often. Just make sure to go as Dark Helmet again, I think the Schwartz really helped.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the timely report!

Will make one of your rides before the season is over.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the tour Paul, really looking forward to getting back there. I think Darkhelmet may sit the next couple of Mesh rides out. Once we find some of the stunts (smaller stuff) Darkhelmet will return.


----------



## Trev (Aug 17, 2009)

That roller pic, makes the roller look damn near flat.

What type of lens is on that camera ?  lol..


----------



## Paul (Aug 17, 2009)

Trev said:


> That roller pic, makes the roller look damn near flat.
> 
> What type of lens is on that camera ?  lol..



Crappy iPhone camera. The angle didn't help either. That roller looked much more impressive up close and personal.


----------



## Trev (Aug 17, 2009)

Paul said:


> Crappy iPhone camera. The angle didn't help either. That roller looked much more impressive up close and personal.



Agreed! next time we need to try walking up it.. that way we know if the iPhone lens is seeing it correctly.. or we are


----------

